

The Plague Pits of London - diodorus
http://thechirurgeonsapprentice.com/2014/11/20/death-is-all-around-us-the-plague-pits-of-london/

======
charlie_vill
This made my friday morning coffee about ten times better. I work on Victoria
Street, right in front of Westminster Cathedral and find this extremely
fascinating and at the same time intriguing. Next time I walk out for lunch,
I'll keep an eye on the sites mentioned. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
contingencies
Given the timeliness with reference to ebola, perhaps it's time to consider
options for a guerrilla art installation?

------
junto
Fascinating article. As an aside (note the name of the blog), does anyone know
when the use of the word 'chirurgeon' migrated to the word 'surgeon' in
English? The link below notes a reference from 1893.

[http://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/chirurgeon](http://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/chirurgeon)

German still uses the word 'Chirurg'.

~~~
solaris152000
It didn't, the roots of the word are from the Anglo-Norman word surgien ~900
years ago.

The similarities would be that both the German and the English words would
share their roots in the latin chirurgia, which in turn comes from the Greek
kheirourgia ‘handiwork, surgery’, from kheir ‘hand’ + ergon ‘work’

Source: Google Etymology

------
pingou
"At this time, funeral processions and other public gatherings were also
suspended in a futile attempt to stop the spread of plague"

Futile? Well, perhaps unsuccessful to stop the spread, but I can see how it
could help. I was surprised to see that they used methods to contain the
plague that, although harsh, look somewhat effective to me, I thought they had
no idea of what was going on.

------
coldcode
Hard to imagine what life was like in those times, where people died around
you every day, you not knowing if you were next. Could this happen today? Even
with our modern medicine and knowledge my local city (Dallas) almost had Ebola
wind up in the general population.

~~~
mietek
I am sorry to say, people still die around you every day, and you still do not
know whether you will be next.

We would do well to keep this in our minds.

“Yes, we did it, we killed the dragon today. But damn, why did we start so
late?

[http://www.nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html](http://www.nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html)

------
fmdud
I thought this article was going to be about the district line at rush hour.

